
Designing a macOS window manager in Racket - penpapersw
http://penandpapersoftware.com/blog/2017-06-02-designing-a-macos-window-manager-in-racket/
======
penpapersw
Would love feedback on this plan from anyone familiar with Racket!

~~~
soegaard
The plan sounds fine to me.

